# homemade tools!!!



## russellhitchcock (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, i noticed the head set press tool that people posted about, and i know several people have made tools in their days. so what i really want to see is, what home made tools do you have, and what they look like! post some pics and share! i love the headset presses but what else can you make at home?


----------



## DMoreau (Jun 1, 2007)

I needed to adjust my hubs and didn't want to buy cone wrenches so I just grinded down some regular combination wrenches to get the job done. They worked okay.


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Click

Too lazy to post pics, heres the thread where I copied a castle tool for Headshock work...Of course it got way out of hand.....!
CDT


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

*DU Bushing Tool*

The initial prototype was for personal use. Then I started selling DU Bushings on ebay and mtbr.com. Then I started getting requests for a Bushing Tool. The picture is the current tool I sell for the 1/2 Type Bushings and the 12mm version should be ready shortly. I've got other tools in the works.


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

anymore home made tools out there? chain whip out of garden shears...


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*drinkin' tools*

here's a picture from an old vrc post. bottle openers from coaster brake arms.


----------

